# excision of intraarticular scar tissue of knee



## j-fowler57 (Jun 8, 2012)

Help please!

Pt had a previous total knee arthroplasty and now has intraarticular fibrosis following arthroplasty.

Dr. did a manipulation of knee with arthroscopy and excision of intraarticular scar tissue of knee. I have the maipulation code but for the life of me can't get the excison of intraarticular scar tissue. ( maybe it's just Friday .. I don't know ) 

Any suggestions????
Thanks in advance and have a great weekend!


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 8, 2012)

Take a look at 29884 for lysis of adhesions and manipulation.


----------



## jdemar (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree with coderguy1939.


----------



## j-fowler57 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks to both of you!!! Will try it


----------



## EllieAnn (Aug 23, 2012)

what diagnoses did you use for the intraarticular scar tissue? 726.0 adhesions?

Thanks
Ellie


----------

